# Vintage Drain Cleaner



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I used to work for the original sewer and drain cleaning company in NYC, at least I was always told that they were the original. The name of the company is AC Klem. Anyway I always heard stories that the original owner, Arthur Klem, used to make his own drain cables and equipment. While on eBay the other day I found this. Please read the inscription on the handle. Pretty cool for 20 bucks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









The back looks like a pistol. Perhaps this is where the term "handgun" for drain cleaners originated?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

So that's where the term pistol rod came from.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> So that's where the term pistol rod came from.




That's what I'm thinking


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

That is cool. I'm always curious on how they used to clear drains.


----------



## buzzingaround (May 19, 2016)

*Cool*

Wow, looks interesting! 
:thumbup:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That's pretty neat. I assume it still works.

With the perceived concern of the HO as to the quality of tools being used by pros (ryobi thread) ... i wonder what a HO would think if you pulled this antique out to use.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It actually does appear to work and has found a resting place on top of my desk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Leave it to a New Yorka to invent something that looks like a pistol. Pull that sucker out today and you'd get popped quick....

I admit to a bit of relief seeing something that's older than me. And it would look better on my desk.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tried to buy this... guy won't take $5 for it yet... Looks similar'ish?

http://lansing.craigslist.org/tls/5565046140.html

Email:

Me: "Hello, I'll be out your way Friday the 13th, not sure what time, but I would like this for a wall hanger for my office in honor of my trade. However I'd really be only be able to offer $5 for it. They aren't that uncommon, but would add to my collection as I don't have one of that style yet.

If it's still available next Thursday the 12th and willing to sell it, please let me know. The 13th I'll be by your location either in the mid morning or mid afternoon. 517-***-****.

Thank you for your time,

Trev"

Him: "I am not ready to sell it for that thanks for the offer.


Bob Templeton"

Might just offer $10-15 just to see if it's the same design.


Edit: My new email:

"Hello again Bob,

I'll up it to $15. Might be able to meet you in Okemos Monday noon-ish if my first job goes well.

Again, Thank you for your time,

Trev"


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That's pretty cool 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> That's pretty cool
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To your knowledge, would the drum be correct? I haven't seen it yet, I would assume it spins?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

OpenSights said:


> To your knowledge, would the drum be correct? I haven't seen it yet, I would assume it spins?




I'm not sure if it's correct, the color makes me think it's a General. The drum should spin. I have a very similar set up for a Spartan 600 and the drum spins as the cable spins. I'd buy it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Giving it a shot. I'll post up some pics if I get it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh well...

"Trevor, At one time it did have a label on it but the last time I looked at it I did not see it. Trevor just downsizing not giving things away sure someone in the family can use that. You have a great idea and business sense why pay more than you have to for something. Plus if you are in the drain cleaning business it would not be all that bad to have a collection of drain cleaners to show people how it used to be done. The price that is on it is a fair price think I will look on ebay etc and see if I can find another one for you to buy at a fair price and pay shipping etc. 

Just trying to help you make up your mind to pay fair prices for things don't let it get away. I have done that and resolve myself to the fact that it was a fair price and should of not let it get away. Must not of meant to be.



Bob"


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Still hope....

"I figured you were an expert. Just that I have so much stuff to get out of here put the farm up for sale. Told the kids they could have anything they wanted but don't burden themselves. Sure looks to me like they want to burden themselves but that is their problem. My son is coming home from NC to look stuff over. I also told them I would haul it to them and bought a new 14 foot trailer to do that plus when I move. Will keep you in mind understand where you are coming from.



My son told me I could move to his farm that he just bought for recreation it has several places I could hang my hat. He said no you can move into the main house. He bought it as an investment also so I told him no it is for you and your family. Well there is this little building on the farm that was used as a trophy building for after a hunt. Looked to me that maybe it was used for a trophy building ya but not for shooting the biggest Buck. Or it was general purpose the way it is set up. Anyway the toilet is off the pipe and he said I will get a plumber to put it back on. I said for now next time I am down will take a look at it. I may really need a drain snake I have the 1/ 2 inch band type also that would be to see where it is plugged if it is. This drain cleaning thing might let me know what it is plugged with? Anyway since it seems like you are in no hurry for it there is nothing like sending something to a good home. Hope the kids do me anyway some day if need be.

Will be in touch should be this year some time will let you know my decision what ever it is. Have fun if you clean drains it is no fun I know but someone has to do it. Those tree roots are an act of god for that kind of job.



Bob"

Heart strings. But he's a tough negotiator.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Haha, I love how he's trying to appeal to cheap-ass landlords who think that's going to magically solve all their drain problems easily.


----------

